# More cuteness than I can resist



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought a little Havanese foster dog was going to be dropped off at my house last night. There was a change of plans and I got this too too adorable tiny fluff instead. His cuteness is beyond describable. He's already following my every move and just wants to snuggle right under my chin.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ok wait back up- this is a foster??? 

he's adorable...


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy! I'm sure he will be easy to place (but hard to give up).


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

He is so cute!! I sure it will not take long to find him a home.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> What a beautiful puppy! I'm sure he will be easy to place (but hard to give up).


He is gorgeous and he will find a home very quickly. And I hope really quickly because he's going to be too easy to love. 

He's just a happy little guy, about 6 months old. He seems not to have had much training. He refuses to walk on a leash, jumps up constantly for attention and doesn't know any commands.

He's a big hit with Jackson and Hoot. Especially Jackson, who is just way to big to be playing puppy with such a tiny thing. But Hoot is such a good fosterer. Whenever Jackson gets too exuberant, Hoot jumps in and pushes him back.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I sure am glad you are in AZ, and I am in PA...LOL...I could not resist!!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh he will be hard to give up, but there will definitely be lines of people wanting him! 

I'm a former foster failure (ended up keeping the dog), so hopefully you can keep strong and help the little guy find a home lol!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a sweetheart!! Wishing him a quick search for his new home.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I got fozzie at 7 months and he wasn't entirely leash trained and had no other commands, either (the breeder had a terrible accident and broke her back, long story). 

And he's turning out fine (minus this resource guarding issue).

So anyone who gets a 6 mo old pup has lots of time to train him!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

must.not.drive.to.Arizona.to.adopt.fluffy.baby.

fighting off Multiple Poodle Syndrome,

FozziesMom


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> must.not.drive.to.Arizona.to.adopt.fluffy.baby.
> 
> fighting off Multiple Poodle Syndrome,
> 
> FozziesMom


Must.Not.Become.Hoarder. This baby will find a wonderful home. I have lovely pets of my own. He's not that cute. He's an obnoxious puppy. He's laying in my lap at my desk right now just being adorable (damn him).


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

PHEW! I am in Hawaii or I would have had a hard time resisting as well LOL! He is adorable, I love silvers and he looks like a doll!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I want! I want! Hubby would not be happy with me :lol: He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Skye said:


> I sure am glad you are in AZ, and I am in PA...LOL...I could not resist!!!!



i was going too say it's too bad i'm in pa and you're in az - cause he's too cute


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I sure am glad you are in AZ, and I am in NJ...LOL...I could not resist!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

puppylove said:


> Must.Not.Become.Hoarder. This baby will find a wonderful home. I have lovely pets of my own. He's not that cute. He's an obnoxious puppy. He's laying in my lap at my desk right now just being adorable (damn him).


it is not considered hoarding if they number in single digits. so you can have up to 9 and be fine.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh he is sooo cute. I'm glad he's not closer. He is hard to resist.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am smitten! I'd drive to Arizona for him in a second! Silvers are my absolute favorites. And he is adorable.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, adorable! Looks like a pretty silver.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a sweet heart how did he end up a rescue ?


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know anything at all about this little guy. He doesn't even have a name yet!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet puppy! How is it possible he is a foster ???


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is such a cutie!! I hope he finds a great home soon!!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*He's adorable!*

Me too -- fighting off Multiple Poodle Syndrome


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

faerie said:


> it is not considered hoarding if they number in single digits. so you can have up to 9 and be fine.


I like your style!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a poppet - bet there is a waiting list already. If it weren't for the exigencies of quarantine and Pet Passports ....


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, he is adorable!! I am so glad I am in S.F.


----------

